

Top 10 Software Engineering ideas (Ed Yourdon) - bootload
http://www.yourdonreport.com/index.php/2007/10/16/top-ten-software-engineering-ideas-in-jacksonville/

======
bootload
_"... Each new generation doomed to re-discover basics ..."_

Got pinged by Ed Yourdon today checking if I had some of his books in photo of
a bookshelf (I did, 'Structured Analysis'). And I come across this particular
presentation on his website (<http://www.yourdonreport.com>). It's an
interesting report because it takes a similiar approach Tim O'Reilly used to
define Web 2. Analyse the current market and draw conclusions from them. [0]
What I particularly like is the themes overlayed on a map with published book
images used to support the problems.

One idea that immediately sticks in my mind as being a bit odd was the theme
of code re-use. Programmers are notorious for perpetuating _"Obsolete
culture"_ in the hope that re-using code can save them time ignoring the
possibility the code they are going to re-use is crap. [1]

The presentation can be found here:

\- google doc (requires permission, yuk) ~
[http://docs.google.com/Present?docid=dd2trp3s_42cwb9js&f...](http://docs.google.com/Present?docid=dd2trp3s_42cwb9js&fs=true)

\- pdf (19Mb) ~<http://www.yourdon.com/downloads/CompAidTopTenJAX.pdf>

\- bonus Interview (200Kb) ~
[http://www.compaid.com/caiinternet/ezine/edyourdoninterview....](http://www.compaid.com/caiinternet/ezine/edyourdoninterview.pdf)

[0] Tim OReilly Web 2.0 definition, 'What is Web 2.0?' ~
[http://www.oreilly.com/pub/a/oreilly/tim/news/2005/09/30/wha...](http://www.oreilly.com/pub/a/oreilly/tim/news/2005/09/30/what-
is-web-20.html)

[1] Alan Cooper, Inmates running the Asylum, CH8 An Obsolete culture, Reusing
code pp 106-109.

